# [HOWTO] lecture de dvd

## limacette

Howto pour lire des dvd

Ce howto est mon premier et certainement pas le plus utile et le plus intéressant de tous ceux que j'ai déjà pu consulter sur ce forum, mais je me dis que comme j'ai eu quelques problèmes pour le faire ça servira certainement à d'autres personnes...

1° Emerger les librairies pour lire les dvd:

```
emerge libdvdread libdvdplay libdvdnav libdvdcss
```

Une fois ceci fait il faut créer un /dev/dvd en le liant avec le lecteur dvd 

2° Créer le lien entre le lecteur dvd et /dev/dvd

```
ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd
```

Bien sur cela dépend d'où se trouve votre lecteur dvd, chez moi le chemin est /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 mais ça peut bien sûr changer, à vous d'adapter...

Ensuite il reste à émerger un lecteur multimédia lisant les dvd...

3° Emerger un lecteur multimédia capable de lire les dvd

Moi j'ai choisi d'émerger xine qui (pour moi) est assez simple à utiliser...

```
emerge xine-ui
```

Sinon pour les amateurs de gnome il y a aussi gxine...

Maintenant vous pouvez déjà lire des dvd mais uniquement en étant root ce qui est plutôt inutile puisque généralement on lit des dvd avec un utilisateur simple...

Il va maintenant falloir mettre cet utilisateur dans le groupe cdrom et disk si ce n'est déjà fait.

4° Permettre à un utilisateur de lire un dvd

```
su

nano /etc/group   ou vi /etc/group ou n'importe quel éditeur de texte...
```

puis à l'emplacement de disk et de cdrom rajouter votre utilisateur:

```
disk:x:6:root,adm,limacette
```

et la même chose pour cdrom, ici j'ai rajouté l'utilisateur limacette pour qu'il puisse lire des dvd...

Voilà, c'est normalement à peu près tout ce qu'il faut faire, je voudrais dire merci à kernel_sensei et à ceux qui ont répondu à mes questions... Sinon postez toutes vos suggestions pour une quelconque erreur de ma part ou amélioration ...

----------

## marvin rouge

Bien !

Juste un truc : je n'ai pas /dev/dvd, jai juste /dev/cdrom, qui pointe vers /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. 

En indiquant /dev/cdrom dans la configuration de xine (onglet Input, "device used for dvd playback" et "raw device setup for dvd access") ca marche.

++

----------

## limacette

Le /dev/dvd est juste un lien symbolique... je ne savais pas que dans la config de xine tu pouvais spécifier ca ... Merci .

Limacette

----------

## sireyessire

bien.

juste quelques remarques, je suis pas sur qu'il faille être dans le groupe disk pour que ça marche, juste dans le groupe cdrom (et audio pour le son);

avec mplayer ça va tout seul:

```
 mplayer dvd://1
```

 rocks avec le lien symbolique qui va bien, le emerge mplayer installe toutes les lib qui vont bien si le use dvd est mis

sinon c'est cool, merci.

Je rajouterai pour éviter les posts inutiles que oui j'aime la ligne de commande, non je n'aime pas les menus des dvd, mais je comprends que certains préfèrent cela et dans ce cas soit ils suivent ce howto, soit s'ils veulent absoluement mplayer (et je les comprends) je crois que le support des menus est ou sera accessible sous peu, il faut peut-être éditer les ebuilds pour décommenter une ligne, si ça intéresse quelqu'un je ferai l'effort de rechercher sinon tant pis.

----------

## rom

C'est marrant je passais par ici justement laisser un post à propos de dvd mais pour la gravure.

Chez moi tout marche et mon utilisateur courant n'est même pas dans le groupe cdrom...

-- rom

----------

## dyurne

juste une petite question comment fait on pour lire un dvd quand on pas de lecteur dvd (physique) ? quand on a récupéré les fichiers d'un dvd par un réseau par exemple.

----------

## guilc

 *limacette wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> su
> 
> ...

 

Préferer la commande "vigr" (sans arguments) pour éditer les groupes (ça lance l'éditeur par défaut...), ça fait des checks sur le ficheir  :Wink:  (cf man vigr)

----------

## nuts

je suis groupe wheel,audio,scanner,games,users et je lis les dvd avec xine, je peux  meme ripper. pas besoin d etre dans un groupe expret a la lecture apparament

----------

## cylgalad

On dit "bibliothèque" pas "librairie"...

- Sur le 2°, il faut plutôt modifier /etc/devfs.conf (ou la conf. d'udev)

- Sur le 3°, il y a d'autres choix : mplayer, ogle... Perso je n'ai jamais aimé xine. Mais bon ma PS2 est largement mieux pour lire un DVD  :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> On dit "bibliothèque" pas "librairie"...
> 
> - Sur le 2°, il faut plutôt modifier /etc/devfs.conf (ou la conf. d'udev)
> 
> - Sur le 3°, il y a d'autres choix : mplayer, ogle... Perso je n'ai jamais aimé xine. Mais bon ma PS2 est largement mieux pour lire un DVD 

 

on dit lib pour library   :Razz: 

----------

## UB|K

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> juste une petite question comment fait on pour lire un dvd quand on pas de lecteur dvd (physique) ? quand on a récupéré les fichiers d'un dvd par un réseau par exemple.

 

1-c'est mal on va faire comme si c'était une archive

2-ça marche très bien avec un lien symbolique entre /dev/dvd et le répertoire du dvd (le rép qui contient "VIDEO_TS")

----------

## nuts

on peut toujours essayer de partager avec nfs.

j ai installer ut2004 usr une machine qui avait pas de lecteur dvd de cette facon.

ici il faudrait pratager directement /dev/dvd

----------

## dyurne

merci UB|K ta technique a fonctionné chez moi.

----------

